# Removing braze-ons, etc...



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone tried to remove the shift and brake cable braze-ons, or derailleur hangers from their road frame -> single speed convert? 

I have a great aluminum Klein road frame that fits me like a glove and I would like to get it fixed, but am thinking of grind off the unnecessary eyesores... The only thing stopping me is that I'm concerned about the frames strenght, etc... 

Can anyone offer any insight?? 

Tack!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Stockholm said:


> Has anyone tried to remove the shift and brake cable braze-ons, or derailleur hangers from their road frame -> single speed convert?
> 
> I have a great aluminum Klein road frame that fits me like a glove and I would like to get it fixed, but am thinking of grind off the unnecessary eyesores... The only thing stopping me is that I'm concerned about the frames strenght, etc...
> 
> ...



No problem. I've cut the hanger off of 3 aluminum frames. I've also cut off the shift bosses with no problems...


----------



## Stockholm (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Dave for the good news,

Can you please clarify... when you say "cut" you mean you exactly perform what.... ? 

Tack så mycket


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> No problem. I've cut the hanger off of 3 aluminum frames. I've also cut off the shift bosses with no problems...



I had a couple of Vitus aluminum frames that had non replacable rear derailleur hangers. I just cut off the derailluer hanger with a saw. I've done it on many steel frames too but it also works on aluminum. I've also just cut off the shift bosses and ground them smooth.


----------



## girishji (Aug 24, 2003)

Stockholm said:


> Has anyone tried to remove the shift and brake cable braze-ons, or derailleur hangers from their road frame -> single speed convert?
> 
> I have a great aluminum Klein road frame that fits me like a glove and I would like to get it fixed, but am thinking of grind off the unnecessary eyesores... The only thing stopping me is that I'm concerned about the frames strenght, etc...
> 
> ...


I think using hacksaw, files, sand paper and other hand tools should be fine. Aluminum frames are sometimes heat treated, in order to increase strength so they can use thinner tubes. Power tools usually cause local heat buildup which affects the grain structure of the metal around the heated area. This *could* make the frame weak. Let me also qualify by saying that, it is probably not an issue because the amount and duration of heating may not be sufficient to compromise the strength of the frame. In any case, I suggest you avoid power tools, and there should be no other concern.


----------

